# Ear cleaning routine & brand?



## toypoodlecloud (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy's ears are cleaned by her groomer every 4-6 weeks (and very lightly plucked if necessary). Otherwise we leave them alone.

Some poodles seem more prone to ear infections than others. Diet and allergies can play a part in this.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

toypoodlecloud said:


> View attachment 469180
> 
> 
> our little cloud is a toypoodle -12weeks old. From my crazy research, heard toypoodle has issues w ear infection and i wanted to make sure i prepare him well.
> ...


We have a 3 year old Standard. As a pup her had 2 bad ear infections and I was wiping out tarry deposits every few days. My vet said he has the hairiest ears and the most wax production she ever saw. She suggested regular plucking by the Groomer and once weekly squirt of Burow's solution, massaged well into the bottom of the ear canal. Next day I wipe the liquefied wax out of his outer canal with mild baby wipes and no further than my thumb reaches. No problem since, costs me about $25/year in supplies

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojosmom (Dec 5, 2015)

toypoodlecloud said:


> View attachment 469180
> 
> 
> our little cloud is a toypoodle -12weeks old. From my crazy research, heard toypoodle has issues w ear infection and i wanted to make sure i prepare him well.
> ...


Hello! Your new baby is adorable! When we first brought our standard puppy home, he had brown gunk in his ears, and when the vet tested him, it was an infection. They gave us ear wash but what ultimately cleared it up was K-9 Ear Solutions. Watch YouTube videos about how to fill the ear canal and how to manipulate the inner ear. It’s quick and easy. We’ve had no infections in 5 years!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I have this "vets+best" ear relief. I literally went to the pet store and said "I need ear cleaning solution". I followed the front page youtube video instructions. "Squirt it in their ear... rub the base and message it while it makes that squishy sound... Use cotton balls to clean out what gunk you can until the cotton balls are clean..."

What most youtube videos didn't say is that your puppy will "shake out" what they can, and there's a drying solution that will evaporate the moiture in their ears.. so don't worry about that. I confirmed with the vet what protocol I was doing and she said it was exactly what she would do.

I use 3 cotton balls per ear. Basil had abnormally itchy ears when I got her at 8 weeks and she would make a whiney sound after itching them. I attempted to clean her ears 2-3x/week for the first 2 weeks. Keep in mind I didn't really know if I was doing it _right, _but that's how you learn. She's 19 weeks old now and I've only done it once since that intial 2 weeks... I do it as needed when she looks uncomfortable, but hasn't shown those signs. I havent plucked them either. I follow a if-it's-not-broken-then-dont-fix-it approach.

I put cotton balls in her ears when she showers and I'm overly cautious when she's chasing the garden hose spray.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Mojosmom (Dec 5, 2015)

Perfectly described!! Gets less scary the more you do it😊


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My Standard has ears like those that Charlies person mention . I pluck about 1x a month myself using groomers powder. I follow up with zymox w/cortisone, massage well, wipe out with a cotton ball. I check his ears regularly and if I see any wax on the flaps I use a ear cleaner, again massage, and wipe out. Since I've been doing this no further problems with infection.
So a lot depends on your dog and how his ear fur is. Some people do not pluck, I only pull out that deep hair so that air can semi circulate, otherwise his would be closed tight, it would be like having a ball of cotton stuck inside your ear constantly.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I use ear powder and pluck the ear hair when it gets long enough to grasp with my fingers. I have never used hemostats to pull ear hair. Like Mojosmom, I use ear cleaner if I see any dirt or gunk. Zoe did have an ear infection once when she was a puppy. It did require medication. Never had one since. I always use a drying ear cleaner after a bath - never had a dog who would not shake the cotton balls out in the middle of a bath!

I have used that routine for many poodles over the years and have been successful at keeping infections at bay.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Johanna..what is a drying ear cleaner? Now that I am doing home grooming I need to learn more n more about proper methods. I use the grooming powder when I pluck the ears and either ear cleaner or zymox when done. I've only bathed him 2x on my own and was careful not to get any water in his ears but he is now ready for bath #3. I think for me this is the most difficult part as I have to bathe him outside right now, come winter hopefully we can be back at the groomer.


----------

